# new member here,need your opinion.



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

hello to you all,im new to the forum and the blog,i started taking interest in my money recently,waaay to late ,if you ask me,I've got RRSP with work and they giving me 3% on top of mine 5%,but i wanted to do something else too,i made appointment with my RBC adviser and he told me that TFSA is the best option for someone like me,he explained to me how it works,and finally got to the fee part,2.4 % for managing my portfolio? man if you calculate 2.4% for 30 year period till i retire,that is lots of $$$$$,now my question to you,is there are better cheaper options for me? who should i consult about investing? banks or other company? like i said im new to this and don't want to get screwed on lots of money.thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Try this:
http://canadiancouchpotato.com/model-portfolios-2/


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

looks good and simple,thanks


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

chef1 said:


> hello to you all,im new to the forum and the blog,i started taking interest in my money recently,waaay to late ,if you ask me,I've got RRSP with work and they giving me 3% on top of mine 5%,but i wanted to do something else too,i made appointment with my RBC adviser and he told me that TFSA is the best option for someone like me,he explained to me how it works,and finally got to the fee part,2.4 % for managing my portfolio? man if you calculate 2.4% for 30 year period till i retire,that is lots of $$$$$,now my question to you,is there are better cheaper options for me? who should i consult about investing? banks or other company? like i said im new to this and don't want to get screwed on lots of money.thanks.



spudd always has good ideas so i hope you will pay attention to her suggestion.

still, there are always many ways to skin a cat, so might i offer another suggestion.

you mention that you are a new investor, a beginner actually. Meanwhile, it's clear that your RBC contact is trying to start you off on the right foot. He's bang on, a TFSA is the best investment vehicle for most young or startup investors. Depending on your salary expectations for the future, you might want to carry your RRSP "room" forward to a future year when its deduction from taxable income will be more valuable.

remember, no one said you have to marry your advisor for 30 years! how about a one-year trial dating relationship instead? you would be helped & sheltered while you studied & learned from various books & websites. Note that finance is complicated & good working knowledge takes a while to get up to speed.

meanwhile, the fees on a modest account for only one year - even at 2.4% - would not be very much money in dollar terms. Some might say that you would undoubtedly get your money's worth. The first year is a crucial year, because it's when the foundations of a financial plan are being laid down. A little help is not to be sneezed at.

at the end of that first year, you'd be in a better position to know whether & how to start playing the field.

.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

excellent point! i knew i came in to the right place for help and financial education,im not even crawling yet,so might be good idea to at least walk a little.thanks a lot.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum chef1. You seem eager to learn. There is a saying that "investing is simple, but it's not easy". The basic concepts (asset allocation, risk, costs, return, compounding) are not hard. But it can be difficult to control emotions and easy to succumb to hype and trends, and get into bad habits that lead to buying high and selling low.

Here is an excellent free ebook. The author says more in 16 pages than many authors say in hundreds. It is US based but the same concepts apply in Canada.
If You Can: How Millennials Can Get Rich Slowly.
(You can ignore the US mutual funds listed on p.2, and instead look into the portfolios linked to by Spudd.)

Finiki.org is an excellent website dedicated to educating Canadian investors
http://www.finiki.org/
http://www.finiki.org/wiki/Getting_started

And for advanced lessons there is the reading list on this site:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...-with-Weight-A-Reading-List-for-New-Investors

And take seriously the advice from humble_pie and don't make changes until you learn and understand investing better.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Could go robo advisor, fees a lot less then banks, fees a little higher then DIY though will eliminate obstacles that get in way of consistently getting in the way of turning your pay check into investment portfolio. Can also get advise for tax & retirement planning.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Chef1's observation about the long term impact of 2.4% fees is correct. Inertia can be a tough thing to overcome and I'd be very concerned about how many years might go by with you stuck in a high cost RBC TSFA before you took the initiative to find a lower fee solution.

Remember, your TSFA contribution room accumulates, so you aren't losing much if you take some time to decide if this is what will work best for you. Maybe you are motivated to get up to speed and disciplined enough that opening a self-directed TSFA and purchasing a low cost etf couch potato portfolio by mid-year 2017 is realistic?

Also, you don't mention if you have cash savings that you would top up your TSFA with immediately, or whether you would be saving and putting modest amounts in starting now. As of Jan 1, 2017, if you have never had a TSFA and were 18 in 2009, you will be able to put $52,000 into your TSFA where it can be invested and grow tax-free.

You also don't mention what you would be saving the money for - will it be held long term and not withdrawn or do you have shorter term goals you would be saving for? And what is your RRSP currently invested in? What is your overall % savings...

*In other words*, you need to have an overall financial plan. Then, the investments within your RRSP and TSFA are made within the context of your overall FP. Has your RBC FA created a financial plan with you or are they just setting up accounts and suggesting high cost investments?

Read this over: http://www.finiki.org/wiki/Creating_a_financial_plan


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

yes im eager to learn, but i estimate my investment for next 30 years ,i know that long term is better and i will prepare myself to sit tight on it.thank you so much.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

You are correct to be worried about fees. Even if you were to switch later, your early investment will have the most time to grow, you will be taking a bite out of that final value.

For whatever reason, Canadian banks charge a lot more for managing your money than British or American ones. And an RBC financial adviser isn't even obliged to work in your best interests. In fact, he won't. Ask him if he has fiduciary duty to you. 

The links given above are good. Try this book as well https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/09...N=0987818910&linkCode=as2&tag=canacoucpota-20. Very simple and summarizes all a beginner needs to know.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

i dont have savings ,so i will be putting about 600$ a month, to TFSA,i like to invest long term so when i retire ill enjoy life,the RBC FA calculated with me my income,expenses and we did budgeting,so he helped me little,just not sure if he helped 2.4%


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

so does anybody here using tangerine investment for long time? are they return on investment ok?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

chef1 said:


> so does anybody here using tangerine investment for long time? are they return on investment ok?


I've not used Tangerine. But I think they would be a reasonable 'single fund' easy solution, probably not unlike your RBC advisor was considering. CCP discusses it here: http://canadiancouchpotato.com/model-portfolios-2/

Tangerine's 'balanced growth portfolio' fund (INI230) has a 1.07% management expense ratio (MER), its return over the past 5yrs was *10.59%* (this would be after the MER). It hasn't been around long enough to give a 10yr return. This according to: http://quote.morningstar.ca/QuickTakes/fund/Performance/f_Perf.aspx?t=0P0000ACFS&region=CAN&culture=en-CA 

I'm not sure what your RBC FA was suggesting but RBC's 'select growth portfolio' fund (RBF495) has a 2.04% MER, its return over the past 5yrs was *10.00%* (this would be after the 2.04% MER). This according to: http://quote.morningstar.ca/QuickTakes/fund/Performance/f_Perf.aspx?t=0P00007069&region=CAN&culture=en-CA

If you look on the 'portfolio' tab of the links above you will see the RBF495 and INI230 contain fairly similar %'s of cdn, us, int equities and bonds, so the similar return except for some of the higher RBC MER is not surprising.

Hmm, after looking at this, in spite of my earlier post, if you already have a relationship and accounts with RBC. that might be your best solution. It is far worse for your long term results to have no savings or investments at all (esp. no TSFA) - than it is to have a bit higher cost account with RBC, esp. if it 'forces' you to make disciplined contributions and is hands off with no hassle for you. It also sounds like your FA is providing some 'holistic' advice to your overall finances. 
I say all this assuming the 2.4% that you referred to is the all-in costs you would face, perhaps a 2.04% fund and another 0.36% to them adds up to the 2.4%? They should explain exactly what & where the costs are going.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Onlymyopinion, are you in my wallet or something lol.this is exactly what the RBC guy told me, and the portfolio he suggested, and im ashamed to say but the fees is 2.04 not 2.4 my bet guys.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

chef1 said:


> Onlymyopinion, are you in my wallet or something lol.this is exactly what the RBC guy told me, and the portfolio he suggested, and im ashamed to say but the fees is 2.04 not 2.4 my bet guys.



there you go, onlyMO is one of the best.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> You are correct to be worried about fees ...
> 
> For whatever reason, Canadian banks charge a lot more for managing your money than British or American ones. And an RBC financial adviser isn't even obliged to work in your best interests. In fact, he won't. Ask him if he has fiduciary duty to you.




imho chef is not wise to be worrying about fees first & foremost. There are a thousand other more important issues to plan when starting up one's first investment portfolio & clearly the RBC agent is doing a good job. 

cmffers are not suggesting that the OP form a lifelong partnership, so there will be no erosion of future growth via fees. Cmffers are merely suggesting that the OP stay with this très sympa RBC advisor only until he feels knowledgeable enough to branch out on his own, or until he finds the advice to be of no value, whichever first occurs.

the OP will have a very modest investment account - only $600 to start out, with $600 to be added per month. If all goes well, $7200 in total contributions are envisaged by the end of the first year. This is a nano-account. There are many established financial advisors who will not even accept such a small account. Kudos to the RBC agent who did such a good job .

fees for such a tiny account are next to nothing. Something like $110-125 for the first year. The OP has already been given - for free, without any commitment on his part - excellent suggestions & assistance that far outweigh $125 in value. He's been helped with general income questions, assistance in forming a financial plan, even help with expense management & a budget plan. A bravura performance. Tailored precisely to his best interests. So far, at zero cost.

.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

chef1 said:


> hello to you all,im new to the forum and the blog,i started taking interest in my money recently,waaay to late ,if you ask me,*I've got RRSP with work and they giving me 3% on top of mine 5%,but i wanted to do something else too*,i made appointment with my RBC adviser and he told me that TFSA is the best option for someone like me,he explained to me how it works,and finally got to the fee part,2.4 % for managing my portfolio? man if you calculate 2.4% for 30 year period till i retire,that is lots of $$$$$,now my question to you,is there are better cheaper options for me? who should i consult about investing? banks or other company? like i said im new to this and don't want to get screwed on lots of money.thanks.


 ... before you jumped to point B with the RBC advisor, MER et al, what did you invested your RRSP in?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Not to be worried about the costs of investment = bad advice. You can't control returns but you can control costs and so you should. 

In fact, most diversified portfolios tend to have similar long-term returns. The only difference is cost. If you invest $10,000 in year one, after 50 years that amount grows to $300,000 (assuming 7% annual growth). Taking 2% of that in year 1 alone = $3,000, which is worth having. 

Of course investing knowing that you will withdraw in year 2 is crazy, not to mention that RBC will then charge you for withdrawing your money. 

Jason Zweig gives a set of simple rules for successful investment ("Your Money and Your Brain"). Controlling the controllable is a very important principle. Expenses is number 4 on the list. Specifically, he suggests to "rule out any mutual funds with annual expenses higher than these thresholds:

- 0.75% (government bonds)
- 1% (N American stocks)
- 1.25% (small stocks or high-yield bonds)
- 1.5% (international stock funds). 

This alone rules out buying any mutual fund charging 2%+. 

That does not mean that one should just buy a bunch of shares or other cheap products without understanding anything about them. The best approach would be to familiarize yourself by reading a book or two first; there really isn't all that much to it. Failing that, there are plenty of fee-only advisers, who have a full range of products, who have a fiduciary duty to work in your best interests and are not obliged to push inferior ones that pay their salaries.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

And a "free" advice to invest in RBC's expensive product which is guaranteed to underperform long term = bad advice. You owe nothing to the adviser.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

My RRSP'S are with Industrial alliance, my company choice so i dont have much control over it, they are managing the portfolio


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

chef1 said:


> My RRSP'S are with Industrial alliance, my company choice so i dont have much control over it, they are managing the portfolio


 ... but you do get to choose the investments whether they be mutual funds or GICS, right? Hope so ... and in that case, you might want to share your choices and how CMFrs can help you "refine" that portfolio also before you jump to point B with the bank.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> And an RBC financial adviser isn't even obliged to work in your best interests. In fact, he won't.



the above is a piece of libel against the royal bank, is the always-obvious rival salesman possibly feeling just a tad jealous

.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> the above is a piece of libel against the royal bank, is the always-obvious rival salesman possibly feeling just a tad jealous
> 
> .


LOL. If HP had two braincells she'd be dangerous. 

The above is a statement of fact. RBC advisers don't have fiduciary duty to work in their clients' best interests. 

In fact, it's not just the Royal Bank's salesmen. Any adviser who has to push his products by definition has a conflict of interest. As luck would have it, regulators are looking into this right now: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ompensation-under-microscope/article29562325/ Perhaps HP should sue them for "libel".


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> And a "free" advice to invest in RBC's expensive product which is guaranteed to underperform long term = bad advice. You owe nothing to the adviser.


??

yet OMO thought the product is worth consideration. Plus i recall that a roybank balanced fund is one of james4beach's two all-time favourite balanced funds, for a good number of reasons.

how can any responsible party in finance claim that any product is "guaranteed" to underperform - or overperform or market-perform - in the future? it seems wildly irresponsible to claim "guaranteed" performance, imho.

nor is there any point to rabbitting on about an "expensive" or "excessive" fee of $125 for a year's worth of personal assistance. Full value has been delivered already. It's absolutely true that the OP owes the RBC agent nothing.

one more thing. Me i never give "advice." I'm just a poor dumb crumb from the bottom of the scullery. I share. I comment. Occasionally i try to sing a song or offer a joke of sorts .each:


.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> LOL. If HP had two braincells she'd be dangerous.
> 
> The above is a statement of fact. RBC advisers don't have fiduciary duty to work in their clients' best interests.



here in quebec, they do. Financial Planners are examined, licensed & trained more extensively than mutual fund sellers. They are governed by an ethics code.

i don't know about the regulations in other provinces, but the kinds of assistance the RBC agent was offering to chef could - in quebec - only be offered by a licensed financial planner.

btw mordko, it's evident that you have no clue how hard & how unpleasantly you push your own products & your own financial network in cmf forum. Exactly as did your predecessor goldstone before you. Everyone knows who your backers are. Just as we knew who goldstone's backers were.

a big difference was that goldstone had some original & clever contributions to make though

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> Of course investing knowing that you will withdraw in year 2 is crazy, not to mention that RBC will then charge you for withdrawing your money.



oh dear, today does seem to be the day for bizarre distorted claims from mordko!

it's not crazy in the least to move an account after a year or 2, people do this all the time. Every single financial institution has a transfer fee of one sort or another. Broker transfer fees seem to be the highest, but one hears that even HISA houses now have transfer fees on TFSA accounts.

to the best of my knowledge, only tangerine remains with no charge for account transfers to other institutions.

the OP said he was heading for a TFSA. These are extremely easy to transfer from one institution to another with no cost or low cost. The reason i did not mention the technique was because it's too remote from the present-day situation. 

however, the fact is that TFSA accounts can be transferred from one institution to another without any transfer fee. The know-how usually has to be taught. It's been explained frequently in cmf forum. I'll be happy to explain if the situation should become timely. Or many other people are also able to explain.

.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ gee... I have "backers" on this forum? Financial, I hope? And I am pushing my products? Which ones? Did I write that book which I suggested the OP should read? 

For people with more than one brain cell... I am an engineer. My only ties to the financial industry:

- I use it. I invest in vanilla Vanguard and Blackrock ETFs and in British mutual funds through my U.K. investments. 
- My brother in law used to be a VP at a well known investment bank in Britain. He has retired but does a bit of consulting work here and there. 
- My son is about to be qualified as an accountant. He is great at it, but then I would say that. 

That really is it. The kinds of advisors I like are the ones who are not forced to flog their own expensive products like RBC. And there are much cheaper mutual funds with much better records. 

Here is the worst bit... if OP had over 100k they would have offered him a cheaper balanced fund. They screw people with little money the most. I know it for a fact because I considered RBC a couple of years ago and talked to them. As I walked out I was told that I would be losing their "financial advice". In truth they are not advisors at all. They are vendors for very specific and expensive RBC products. Nothing's wrong with being a vendor but misrepresenting what they do is bad. 

Ok, nothing is "guaranteed" but someone investing in an RBC mutual fund with over 2 percent MER has only a tiny chance of outperforming low cost products. There is lots of statistics showing what should be pretty damn obvious. Indeed the specific RBC fund consistently underperformed its index as Morningstar tells us.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

chef1 said:


> so does anybody here using tangerine investment for long time? are they return on investment ok?


I used Tangerine funds way long time ago, when they were still called ING Direct. They are OK, simple 1-fund index solution, that would probably get better results than most high-cost actively managed mutual funds. They did hassle me occasionally when they updated their Know Your Client documents, about the risk level of their Balanced Growth fund. :rolleyes-new:

But with a MER of 1.07%, their fee is 0.9% higher than a 3-fund portfolio of ETFs from Vanguard, iShares or BMO that can be purchased from any broker. And both alternatives follow similar indices, so the before-fee results will be similar. Is it really worth 0.9% a year taken from your investments, every year as long as you hold the investments, just to get the simplicity of 1 fund that is automatically rebalanced instead of 3 funds you need to purchase yourself periodically and rebalance about once a year?

To give you an idea of the effect of fees, consider investing $100k for 50 years. That may sound like a long time, but someone starting to invest at 30 and living to 80 has a 50 year investing timeline. A 2% fee would be $2000 annually on a $100k portfolio. Over 50 years that is $100k, so the management fees are equivalent to the original investment. 

Another way to view it is if a portfolio goes up 8% in a year before fees, a 2% MER fund will take 25% of the gains. If the fund goes up 8% after fees, the fund must go up 10% before fees to deliver 8% to the investor, so the active fund manager must actually beat the market by 25%. If the market only goes up 6% the math work out even worse. The manager will be taking 33% of the gains, and the active manager must actually beat the market by 33% to overcome the effect of the MER.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ that's true but ETFs have other costs, eg rebalancing. For investors who are just starting Tangarine or e series funds could be cheaper until the fund grows to 50k or so.


----------



## canew90 (Jul 13, 2016)

As you have no savings and are looking to invest smaller amounts, $600 or less per month, I'd consider DRIP's. The advantage of DRIP's is that once it's set up, there are no fees to buy shares or reinvest the dividends. If you DRIP one stock, then at some point when the number of shares increase, or its value, you can transfer shares to a TFSA to reduce taxes. Check out this site for details
http://www.dripprimer.ca/aboutdrips

Also go to the Connolly Report site and read the free info to learn about dividend growth investing. One of his comments: "To truly build wealth, you have to build a portfolio yourself with individually selected dividend growth stocks. There are only a few dozen great Canadian dividend growth stocks. ETFs have too many mediocre stocks. Diversification does not eliminate risk.”

I've followed his advice for years and we are now financially worry free.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Heres my advice.. take it for what its worth. This is IMO the most hands off approach with the lowest MER for some one who contributes weekly/monthly. 
If you contribute once or twice a year then I would recommend using ETF's.


Purchase Millionaire Teacher by Andrew Hallman

Set up an appointment with TD bank and set up an E-Series Account for RRSP and a TFSA account. Make sure they give you an Access Card! This for some reason always gets forgotten. Here is a guide.


Read: This and This about canadian couch potato model portfolios. The millionaire teacher will show teach you about the concept of CPP portfolio this just refines them. This  is also valuable and has already been posted.

Also read This to learn more about your TFSA vs RRSP

Once you have finished all your reading and you have chosen a asset allocation that works best for you, log into your TD Eseries.. set up Pre Approved Payments based on your asset allocation and contribution amount and timing. Re balance once or twice a year to keep your allocation. To do this you can either buy more or you can just simply switch your mutual funds within the TD website.

Take a look at what your RRSP is holding. Your asset allocation is across all your accounts! Depending on what your work offers I would probably choose a very conservative option and use that as the "bond/FI" portion of your portfolio. Dont take that as gospel because it depends on your funds but I know thats what I did.

Not investing for 6 months wont make or break your savings. Take your time and don't rush into things because that could easily cost you more then 2% MER or a balance transfer ever will.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to CMF chef1. Your understanding of fees effect on returns in the long run puts you ahead of many. You will receive a ton of good advice on this forum as well as other forums. Do not get distracted by the lack of structure here. Other forums such as Financial Wisdom Forum tend not to go off topic very often. However a lot of the membership are mainly in withdrawal mode and/or Couch potato mindset. Lots of experience there which is good. Here at CMF lots of intelligent active investors and more discussion. Read and learn lots. Whatever path you take I am sure you will do better than most of the sheeple that buy mindlessly from a MF salesman. The reason I say this is that you are already asking the right questions. There are lots of good books out there on investing as well. We have stickies on what to read as a newbie. I don't index myself but there are many funds that don't charge fees on purchase of ETFs. Please keep us updated of your journey. My advice is don't rush into things. Even keeping your RRSP in cash or short term GICs while you figure things out will be ok. Although lots here can offer advice and most of it good advice, it may not be good advice for you. Until you know more about investing and more importantly what your investment style is you will just be talked in circles. You seem intelligent and inquisitive. keep reading and the right strategy will find you. 

Cheers


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

mordko said:


> ^ that's true but ETFs have other costs, eg rebalancing. For investors who are just starting Tangarine or e series funds could be cheaper until the fund grows to 50k or so.


Good point mordko, but I think the threshold is lower. IIRC the $50k starting point for ETFs was back when many brokerages required $50k on deposit or trades were $29.99. Looking at TDDI (one of the most expensive "discount" brokers), trades are $9.99 and there is no account maintenance fee as long as household assets are at least $15k. ETFs are about 0.9% lower MER than Tangering, so $135 savings in a year on $15k deposit could support a dozen trades. Even if bid/ask spread is $.04 on a $20 unit that's .2%. So $15-20k should be enough to use ETFs. Assuming ETF investing aligns with the investor's strategy and they want to use a broker to make trades.

Isn't index investing a thrill? Here we are analyzing bid/ask spreads and tenths of a %. Meanwhile growth investors are going "Tesla is so last week, and marijuana stocks are getting HIGH" and market timers are going "whoa if RY drops another $ it's a BUY!"


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ you are probably right. The 50k number is kinda arbitrary and trading costs have gone down. Questrade allows you to buy ETFs free and so does .national, I think. That takes cost of rebalancing to almost zero if you have a small portfolio and contribute regularly. Still... Questrade charges a fee on accounts below a certain value, I think it's 5k.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

And yeah, indexing is kinda boring compared to the adrenalin of stock picking. Humans have been programmed to salivate at big rewards and the anticipation is better than actually making profit. Used to be food the hunters tried to trap, now it's stocks. And then the pain comes as losing 100k feels far worse than gaining 200k. 

I am ok with being bored and counting fractions of 1%.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Wooow, thanks for the words of encouragement, i value and appreciate the fact that you take your precious time to give me advice, hasn't this been a forum i would be buying you guys beers, lots of beers.&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

30seconds said:


> Heres my advice.. take it for what its worth. This is IMO the most hands off approach with the lowest MER for some one who contributes weekly/monthly.
> If you contribute once or twice a year then I would recommend using ETF's.
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to know, why TD? Is they product unique?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ lower MER than tangerine. Eseries MER is around 0.5%. http://canadiancouchpotato.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CCP-Model-Portfolios-TD-e-Series-2015.pdf Not sure if they charge you for small balances though.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

TD Eseries IMO provide the best value for me because of the pre approved purchase. Once it is set up, the funds are taken out of my chequeings account weekly. I prefer DC and it takes the emotion and timing out of investing which works for my personality. 

I usually just buy more to re balance since my weekly contribution is low enough that I end up saving more money. I just tried it though and there was no charge.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

chef1 said:


> Just wanted to know, why TD? Is they product unique?


TD eSeries mutual funds are low cost index funds... much lower MER than actively managed mutual funds and significantly lower than other Canadian index mutual funds.
https://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/investing/mutual-funds/td-eseries-funds.jsp
https://canadianfinanceblog.com/td-e-series-funds/#
http://boomerandecho.com/td-e-series-funds-just-beginners/

They are only available through TD, either a TD Canada Trust eSeries mutual fund account, or TDDI (TD Direct Investing) discount broker. They must be purchased online and other than the initial account setup do not come with any advisor support or advice.

They are not as low cost as ETFs, but if you want the simplicity of index mutual funds they are likely the best choice in Canada. Should probably stick to the core funds (bond, Cdn equity, US equity and international equity, rather than any of the sector eSeries.


----------



## chef1 (Dec 16, 2016)

30seconds said:


> TD Eseries IMO provide the best value for me because of the pre approved purchase. Once it is set up, the funds are taken out of my chequeings account weekly. I prefer DC and it takes the emotion and timing out of investing which works for my personality.
> 
> I usually just buy more to re balance since my weekly contribution is low enough that I end up saving more money. I just tried it though and there was no charge.


Whats the average return on investment?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

You can use Morningstar to find out the answer to these types of questions. Here is one fund: http://quote.morningstar.ca/quicktakes/fund/f_ca.aspx?t=F0CAN05NJO&region=can&culture=en-CA


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

http://canadiancouchpotato.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/CCP-Model-Portfolios-TD-e-Series-2015.pdf

This was in my first post but here it is again


----------

